# Unterschiedliche Zeilenhöhe IE und FF



## dobber812 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hy,

woran kann das liegen wenn die Zeilenhöhe bei dem IE und die FF unterschiedlich angeziegt wird?

habe eine Website mit Dreamweaver (CSS) erstellt und in der Navigationsleiste sieht die verkleinerte Zeilenhöhe im FF unschön aus 

Gruß


----------



## Maik (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

dafür kann es vielerlei Gründe geben.

Für eine präzisere Ursachenforschung solltest du deshalb deinen Quellcode (HTML + CSS) für die Navigation vorstellen, denn niemand weiß bislang, wie du die Navigation konkret ausgezeichnet und formatiert hast.

mfg Maik


----------

